# Weirdest thing youve reeled in?



## fishhound1 (Oct 9, 2012)

Not really talking about fish but just the oddest thing you've pulled in while fishing. Love hearing these stories.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

The best fight I've ever had was against and anchor. Anchor was a plow style with ten feet of chain and lots of rope with tackle snagged on it. Took about an hour to pull it in as u was using 15 pound test pulling an anchor through the sand. I had to reel it up off the bottom by manually turning the spool since it would not turn. We had to bridge net it and boy was my back hurting. Second would have to be a bridge net that I also had to manually pull in since my drag stripped out in my reel.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Well I decided to post what I believe to be MoganMan's weirdest catch. A massive, extremely vicious snail that ate half a white trout off of Bob Sykes. Thing was nearly impossible to unhook. Haha. 

As for me, I've caught a number of really odd things. I caught half of a wire grill top in the Sugar River in Albany, WI. I've caught a really old bottle cap before, a bunch of rocks, plenty of shirts, gunnysacks, plastic bags, a length of rope with a bunch of lures on it, a Zebco 202, the top half of one of Caleb's rods that he dropped over the side of Sykes. The list goes on. There's some weird stuff out there to be caught!


----------



## Tim (Oct 24, 2007)

a rod and reel


----------



## mdejoie2 (Aug 9, 2009)

Around the edge I've hooked onto a huge dead turtle wrapped in hundreds of feet in heavy mono line. That was pretty sad to see.


----------



## boggs187 (Jun 23, 2008)

A rear view mirror at the Destin bridge


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I caught a riffe speargun one time. Looks like what the ghost of Davy Jones would carry.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Somebodys rod n reel that they must have just lost with a redfish still attached.


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

I caught a sand dollar one night redfishing. I guess the bait got picked off by crabs or the bait fell of when it hit the water. reeled up to find a sand dollar hooked in one the the little holes they have.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Small Bale of Coke just outside of San Juan (early 90's).

Locally I caught a folding lawn chair years ago off of the fishing bridge on the P Beach side, barnacles and all.

When I was a kid (1960's) I snagged a 1840's 1/2 dime on a rotted chain with my trusty Zebco just past chicken bone on the sound side.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

A few years ago we were catching bull reds in the pass. As the boat turned around for another pass I fell in the boat throwing my rod and reel over board.

The next week we were doing the same thing in the same area. The hook from my new rod and reel caught the hook of the one I lost and I reeled it in. A hook catching another hook a week later..!! That's way against the odds.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

I caught a bundle of old line which had a live 10 lb king and stretch 25 in its mouth


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Interesting question.

Rocks (boring), a really old Zebco rod and reel (interesting), a huge Danforth anchor and chain and about 100 feet of rode line (more interesting), a ship's lamp that had to have been over a 100 years old. All kinds of stuff out there.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Well, someone is going to catch a gold mine near the ydt boats because I lost a go pro and speargun there....


----------



## anglerdavidm (Feb 12, 2009)

Was fishing in a river in Arizona years ago and pulled in a hind leg of a cow carcass. i was a kid-cut my line and ran. pretty funny now.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I didn't catch it but a guy I know caught a conventional rod and reel that looked brand new and he started reeling in the line on the conventional he pulled up a cast net but there was still weight at the end of the line when a fish started to take off. The fish(guessing red or shark) broke off but he still caught a cast net and a practically new combo.


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

ive caught a number of my own lost rods and castnets but the takeall for me was one of those old car phones that come in a big ol bag from the 70's r 80's i pulled it in off a shipping dock in cape canaveral years ago


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Madis gras beads under the Theo Baars bridge


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I used to spend a lot of time diving rivers looking for fossils - I've found a lot of things.

One time I found an anchor with a rope attached. I followed the rope and started laughing when I discovered what it was tied to - a battery. Someone tied their anchor to their battery, thinking it would hold. They ended up losing the anchor and the battery.

I found a Minn Kota hand controlled trolling motor one day. I took it home and cleaned it - and it worked.

I have found a lot of anchors and several street signs. Sadly, the most common thing is trash and broken glass.

One cool thing. I was diving one day and noticed a 1-2 pound bass near by. The bass stayed near me for several hours. I went back to the same spot the next day and he joined me again. It would stay within arms reach of me, but would ease off if I tried to touch it. It spent several hours that day too. I was fanning the sand to get to the limestone rock, so I think it might have thought I was a big female bass making a bed.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

flounderslayerman said:


> Somebodys rod n reel that they must have just lost with a redfish still attached.


Last summer? On the Florida Girl? hmmmm :whistling:


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

I reeled up two very odd looking fish, wish I had a picture but caught both at the same time on a double drop rig fishing for triggerfish. The two fish looked like baby whales with white belly's. Never seen them before or since. Other than that, I hooked a mantis shrimp once.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

I was fishing on the Gulf Breeze side of the Bay Bridge (years ago) with a friend at night. He gets a bite and reels in his line to find he had hooked (from the inside of the mouth like it bit the shrimp) about a 24 inch fish skeleton. It had been ages since this thing had any meat on it's bones.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

+1 on the Sand Dollar.

Slow trolling the Dam Neck area of Virginia Beach during Striped Bass season. The umbrella rig was rigged behind a 48oz torpedo weight keeping it close to the bottom and shazam Sand Dollar.

Let it dry out, washed it real good, then sprayed it w/ clear lacquer; it adorns some place-settings in the kitchen.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I caught a small rock on the Arkansas River once, it had a small 1/8" hole in it. The hook found it's way in the hole.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Juvi ARS and a caulk gun on the same hook!!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

My mother-in-law.


----------



## nethinoutdoors27 (Sep 15, 2013)

surf fishing in gulf shores during the summer when i was a teenager i threw a top water plug and the wind caught it after a huge backlash on my baitcaster. my lure went way down the beach and snagged a girls beach blanket i reeled my way up to where she was laying we started talking one thing led to another and we ended up dating for several months.


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

cuzmondo said:


> I reeled up two very odd looking fish, wish I had a picture but caught both at the same time on a double drop rig fishing for triggerfish. The two fish looked like baby whales with white belly's. Never seen them before or since. Other than that, I hooked a mantis shrimp once.


Did they look like this?


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

The smallest shrimp I have ever seem and don't have a clue how it got hooked!


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I caught a nice shellcracker in a plastic bag. I decided it had swam into the bag to eat the sandwich scraps. Another day I lassoed a seagull while casting into a school of white bass. When I "released" the gull, I had a whitebass on the lure.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

The spring after Ivan I fought a bag chair in the surf for 10 minutes or so. Attracted a pretty good crowd who got a good laugh when I finally pulled it in.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

A few years back I was fishing the 21 hole I was freelining a small mingo and laid down on the bow for a nap and was awaking to the drag going off as I grabbed the rod to set the hook it was pulling from the shy as I looed up I see a pelican fighting against me after a few minutes I get him to the boat.lets just say he was pissed we used a towel over his head and removed the hook from his mouth. He stayed on the back of the boat screaming and snapping at us for 10 minutes


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



WhackUmStackUm said:


> My mother-in-law.


Is that a stargazer?


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

I caught a nickel sized live sand dollar on a pomp jig once.


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

fishhound1 said:


> Not really talking about fish but just the oddest thing you've pulled in while fishing. Love hearing these stories.


Thanks for starting this thread I love these stories too. I havent been fishing long enough to catch anything cool or unusual.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

A loon that dove down 80 Feet and took a cigar minnow on the hook at the end of my line. When I got the "bite" and set the hook, the line began to rise in the water column faster than I could reel to keep the line tight. I didn't know what I had hooked, but told my fishing buddies excitedly that i thought we were about to see a fish jump out of the water...Couldn't help but laugh for a long while when up popped the loon.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Almost forgot this one. We were bank fishing for catfish on the Alabama River (alcohol was involved.) A buddy thought it was hilarious to swim down and tug on a line. Right when I set the hook into a "catfish" and started reeling him in .... "Bubba" jumped and screamed bloody murder! Last time he did that trick. I had to cut the hook out of his hand but he was quite anesthetized already. Good times, good thread.


----------



## bamagator (Mar 31, 2009)

I caught a brown colored fish with white spots in the intracostal just south of St. Augustine. After dehooking and tossing it back I leaned on the rail of the dock with the hand that I used to hold the fish. My hand stuck to the rail as if it had been super glued.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

An entire gas grill, brought up the grate with my line and the rest of it with my anchor, the red bouy right at the end of ft Pickens going out the pass


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I once caught a big cat I think it may have been a black panther. No lie!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

in front of NAS dock my brother and I reeled in a beach chair that had a 2' x 15' or 20' white tarp attached to it that was covered with sea urchins and a steel canister with a pin in it. we pulled the pin and it was a yellow smoke bomb........we hauled ars real quick.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

These are not exactly odd because of WHAT I caught, but HOW I caught them. 

We were riding the shoreline gulf side ft Pickens. Chasing small sharks. We were chasing one down when I made a perfect cast five feet ahead of it. The shark thrashed and a sand cloud covered the area. My line goes tight and I see the shark haul ass east. The problem?? My line is headed west!!! Either it was one HUNGRY flounder, or it bit the topwater plug out of fear lol. 

I was fishing at the end of Flounder's dock (yes this is true). I was with my girlfriend (at that time) and her family. I was teaching them the art of fishing dock lights. Free lining shrimp on light tackle. We had a few caught at this point but they were all shorts. I reeled in my line and laid my rod across my lap, shrimp a few inches above water's surface. I was explaining about casting past the light's edge and reeling back. My rod starts bouncing in my lap (yes that sounds bad, but climb outta the gutter). I look to the butt of the rod, assuming someone was messing with me. I look to the other end of the rod and I'll be damned if a short flounder didn't clear the surface and go after the shrimp only to get hooked.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a stargazer?


Toadfish:blink:


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

salt-life said:


> Did they look like this?


Hey Salt Life, that's them, thanks for posting that up. Now after all these years I know what they are.


----------



## fishhound1 (Oct 9, 2012)

This turned out just like I hoped! These stories are pretty cool.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Forgot to mention the time I hooked a frigate bird. Those things fight hard.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

I caught a brand new fishing pole setup up with line in the potomac river. I used it for a couple of years.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

I hooked ( and landed) a shotgun years ago along with a couple of alligators over the years. But the best was when I was fishing with friend and he hooked a small safe ! ( nothing was in it !)


----------



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

I caught the Garcon Point Bridge. It put up a hell of a fight but when I got it up close to the kayak I realized it was too big for my ice chest so I cut the line.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Years ago I had been wanting to buy a bridge net. Almost did one night on the way to Bob Sikes bridge but decided to just go on out there. My 1st cast I thought I had a stingray and I reeled in a 36in one with rope intact. Went again the next night and snagged another one that was around 24in.
Have since lost the smaller one myself but still use the 36in net


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I was fishing a stream with my dad about 30 years ago. Dad was very particular about never casting where someone else was. We were casting about 150 feet apart. Dad got a bite and started fighting a fish, a minute or so later I got a bite. We both landed our fish (singular) at the same time. It was about a 3 pound catfish with both of our hooks in it.


----------

